# New to Musky Fishing....Help



## adksavage (Mar 23, 2007)

Hooked into a large Tiger Musky last year, and I can't get the thaught of it out of my head. I guess I have the fever.
I'm pretty well set up when it comes to Trout and bass fishing. But I have no clue on fishing for something this large and aggressive.
Tomorrow I'm heading out to Cabela's to get set up. And I really hate to ask someone down there for to much advice. I plan on picking up a new rod, reel and line. Possibly some extra lures. I'm not the greatest fisherman when it comes to using a bait casting reel. I mainly use open face reels. But I have been told that the casting reels are better suited to the type of fishing I'm getting into. Any advice on reels, rods and line would be greatly welcome. I plan on fishing mainly topwater and Bucktails.
I don't think what I used last time is at all the right tools for the job. I was fishing with a topwater bass lure, 12 lb. test, open face reel set up. He almost snapped it in half. I think it was all about luck. This year I would like to be ready.
Thanks again....[/i][/b]


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm not much of a musky guy, but don't sell the guys at Cabela's short. If nothing else, they'll show you some choices that fit into your price range. For starters though, look at a stiff (musky action) rod in the six and a half foot range. Couple that with a reel such as the Ambassadeur 6000, filled with a braid, or super braid testing at least thirty pounds (many use fifty). The sky's the limit on lures. All terminal tackle (snaps, swivels and leaders) should be the best you can afford (read ball bearing, titanium). Also, don't completely throw out the idea of a good spinning setup. The stuff available today is more than capable of taking giant fish. The object of the heavier baitcasting rigs is to be able to throw those monster baits efficiently. For bait fishing in open water and smaller offerings, a well balanced spinning rig might be just the ticket. There are some real musky devotees that frequent these forums and I'm sure they'll chime in. But only if they aren't too busy looking for open water! Good fishing, Burl


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

I was hoping to help you out, but Burly1 is right on the money on this one. Here is a good place to look at the latest stuff on the web....

http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/web/index.php/id/1

http://www.thornebros.com/muskie/index_muskie.html

Have fun!!!


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

adksavage,

It sounds like you caught the muskie bug. Here is a little advice that was given to me when I got started hunting muskies. Don't go overboard on the baits. Grab the basics: bucktails, spinnerbaits, big cranks, glide baits, suspenders, even swimming a big jig More importantly learn how to work them. I won a one day guided muskie trip at an auction a couple of years ago and going out with the guide was the best thing I could have done. He took the time and explained the different baits including when and where to use them.

Where are you from? Where do you plan to fish? I would try to hook up with someone who has fished them before and absorb as much info as you can. I personally go after the Leech Lake strain over in MN, never tried hooking up with a tiger. As Burley said this is the time of the year that we are busy getting everything ready to go for the spring. Open water will be here within a month, but we can't chase the big guys until the first weekend of June. So I may just have to spend some time chasing Crappies here in a couple of weeks, then give the Walleyes a go. Once summer comes along though there isn't much on my mind except the mighty essox.

You had mentioned Cabelas, but don't over look Sportsmans Warehouse or Gander Mt. you may be surprised on the deals that you may find.

tight lines
Jim


----------



## deerslayer2006 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hope you have fun with the musky fever!!!  I got HOOKED the first time i ever did it (not hooked in the hand but hooked on fishing them) They are really fun to fish and just ask anyone you know about it and they can tell you some tips that might be useful

Good luck and have fun!


----------

